# Has anyone got deactivated because giving too many rides to "friends"?



## skinnyasianguy (Jul 20, 2016)

share your story


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Yes. Search "reactivated", someone gave their wife 80 min rides bc he was trying to hit incentives.


----------

